
Wormholes Reveal a Way to Manipulate Black Hole Information in the Lab - tambourine_man
https://www.quantamagazine.org/wormholes-reveal-a-way-to-manipulate-black-hole-information-in-the-lab-20200227
======
earthicus
Very interesting article! Here is a more technical talk that describes 'fast
scramblers' and some of the same kind of experimental proposals that the
article is discussing:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hmToNdDem8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hmToNdDem8)

